# Smoke or grow?



## Mamba3164 (Jun 20, 2012)

would you quit and still grow? or would you stop growing to smoke? if you had to pick one. no samples, no vapes, no brownies. stone cold quit.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd rather grow.
I get much more enjoyment from growing them, spending the time, the sweat, the headaches, wallet aches, to see a beautiful plant standing thick and juicy..

Plus then, I'd be helping all the fellow MJer's out with incredible meds, So either way, Smoking or not.. Its a win win situation.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 20, 2012)

HAve tougher time quitting growing then I do quitting smoking cannabis  I grow when I can't smoke sometimes, brings me a state of tranquility knowing that I got some sweet sticky growin'. 

eace:,

7ge


----------



## Locked (Jun 20, 2012)

I am glad I don't hve to choose.....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 20, 2012)

^^^^true dat...lol...^^^


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2012)

I had anxiety at the thought. ha.


----------



## sawhse (Jun 20, 2012)

I could quit and not grow. If I kept growing it would build up. Lol can't sell it here, and I can't seem to give it to friends. It truly is for me.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 20, 2012)

Ifin I stop growin to smoke be losen battle cause I would have to quit smoke cause I stopped the growin think bout that one till yur ear falls off thinkin my voice and meaning of what I just says LOL

Kinda like cuttin yur nose off to save yur face. funny this goin b

BWD


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 20, 2012)

wasnt that hard lol, You don't buy from others? or that's the what I took of it.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 20, 2012)

bubba887 said:
			
		

> wasnt that hard lol, You don't buy from others? or that's the what I took of it.


 

Glad yual edumakated friend. Yur quick on the trigger fur sure. Glad to have yual fireside.

BWD


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 20, 2012)

Its even more a pleasure having you here BWD. 

Always nice to have some1 stoke the fire with great blessings.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 20, 2012)

I love to smoke, so thats why i grow, with the work and expense involved in growing quality bud, i would definetley not be growing if i didnt smoke, i grow cause i smoke, i do not smoke cause i grow.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jun 21, 2012)

:yeahthat:

Very well put dman.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 21, 2012)

I learned to grow because I love to smoke........ now I love to grow....... now to two are one....... they shall never part for me.


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 21, 2012)

I will always smoke, and I will always grow. To stop one is to stop them both, and that will never happen as long as I am breathing.


----------



## Mamba3164 (Jun 21, 2012)

Do any of you have children?


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, and grand kids as well.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 21, 2012)

good god no, artists shouldn't procreate....lol...


----------



## FUM (Jun 21, 2012)

I loved growing and i smoke the s**t out of it. I'm just to old to grow anymore so i have a great grower that gives me all that i need. Ya, good times for all.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 21, 2012)

FUM said:
			
		

> I loved growing and i smoke the s**t out of it. I'm just to old to grow anymore so i have a great grower that gives me all that i need. Ya, good times for all.


 
thats awesome FUM, I'm happy you were able to come to an arrangement with said dude....good stuff


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes I have kids....... waited til they were grown and out of house before I started growing.


----------

